# ++Rolling road @ Amd 20th May++CANCELLED



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Right guys and girls who is up for this?

SUNDAY 20th MAY
AmD Tuning
Unit 6, Cliffside Trade Park
Motherwell Way
West Thurrock
Essex
RM20 3LE

Thank you for your enquiry.

We would be more than happy to accommodate your club for a shootout day.

We run Rolling Road shoot out days on Sundays only (we are open as normal on Saturdays and are always extremely busy), the minimum requirement is 10 cars (max of 30-35) and the price would be £35 per car for 2 runs with a laminated print out. We always put on free tea, coffee and biscuits but if you get over 20 cars we also put on a free BBQ too. If it rains we BBQ in the workshop, so nice hot food whatever the weather. Our usual price for Rolling road runs us £70.50 inc vat.

Please note that the 1.8T Quattro TT's will need to be run in FWD only.

Hope this helps but if you have any further questions please do not hesitate in contacting me.

I will add names to the list, if you wanna just come and watch thats fine but i need to know now as we need 10 cars to defo run as i dont wanna let Amd down.

1 ian222
2. Kaz
3 TToker
4 rich196


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

What's the address Ian ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Good luck with the RR day, DSG/S-Tronic need not apply Ian.
Steve


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Added to first post James.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

V6RUL said:


> Good luck with the RR day, DSG/S-Tronic need not apply Ian.
> Steve


how is it then that MRC map stronic on their rolling road? it can be done,surely AMD can do it?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

caney said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck with the RR day, DSG/S-Tronic need not apply Ian.
> ...


Ohhh..ok then. Any DSG or Tronic cars..good luck.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

V6RUL said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > V6RUL said:
> ...


So how do they do it then!do you know for a fact it can't be done? just spoke to AMD and they can do dsg cars :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :-*


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

bit confused....how will they run them as FWD?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

caney said:


> So how do they do it then!do you know for a fact it can't be done? just spoke to AMD and they can do dsg cars :lol:


You could ask them how they do it..safely
Steve


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

olds_cool said:


> bit confused....how will they run them as FWD?


pull the haldex fuse


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

caney said:


> olds_cool said:
> 
> 
> > bit confused....how will they run them as FWD?
> ...


Which they cant do on a DSG, as it loses all drive, cos the power has been lost to the mechatronic unit..i think.
Steve


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Pull the hand brake that disengages the rear wheels doesn't it?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

That's not safe enough and I don't want to overheat the haldex oil.
Steve


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Fair enough, thought I would ask!


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

i'm in


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

kazinak said:


> i'm in


What will you have changed since you last run? catback and 3" tip? im very tempted too


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Rich196 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > i'm in
> ...


abit more :wink:


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

kazinak said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> > kazinak said:
> ...


stage 2 software?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

maybe :roll:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

kazinak said:


> i'm in


Good man.

I will email them and get a answer about dsg.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I have spoken to Ben at amd and he says they are fine to put on the rollers. I will post his reply later.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

This is the reply from Amd regarding dsg.

We can run DSG/S-tronic vehicles on the rolling road, it is totally fine and totally safe. We must run 5-10 DSG/S-tronic cars a week.

I have just read on the forum about someone saying the hand brake is applied to run cars in FWD. This does NOT happen, it would be dangerous and harmful to the car. For the MK1 1.8T Quattro we remove the fuse for the Haldex so it just runs in FWD. This is for the mk1 1.8T Quattro only. All others can be run in 4wd.


----------



## TToker (Feb 7, 2012)

Sign me up please


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Good man, right so thats 3. Come on guys and girls.


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> That's not safe enough and I don't want to overheat the haldex oil.
> Steve


I'm sure i've seen a post on here somewhere with some information from Haldex themselves not recommending pulling the Haldex fuse and running it in 2wd mode, especially thrashing it on a rolling road. I know people do it obviously but i won't be causing premature wear of my Haldex


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

TT-TOM said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > That's not safe enough and I don't want to overheat the haldex oil.
> ...


Thats fair enough mate. Loads do it, cant say much more than that.


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

TT-TOM said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > That's not safe enough and I don't want to overheat the haldex oil.
> ...


That was on my post mate , my local VW/Audi specialists JKM will no longer dyno Quattro's with the Haldex fuse pulled due to possible damage to the Haldex, info regarding damage is on Wak's site and comes from the man at Haldex so u can't say no one's been warned chaps


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

i will be there!! i am not 100% going to go on the RR, as i went on there a few months ago, depends on what mods i get done in the mean time lol (car is fine [smiley=bomb.gif] )


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok Mark, no probs. Will mark you down as a wimp err i mean watcher.


----------



## stacey01 (Sep 26, 2010)

I may be up for this just depends whether I get the gtx installed and mapped in time 

Should he going on mid April as parts are ready and got some time off then it's got to go to bill again for mapping, so will keep posted


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok no probs mate.


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

ian222 said:


> Ok Mark, no probs. Will mark you down as a wimp err i mean watcher. [/quot :lol:


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Should be about for this stick me down please


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Any more takers?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Right need to know if we have anymore as it looking like its a blow out. This forum is hard work sometimes.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Post it on mk1 section

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

This is now cancelled.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Dam it 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah sorry mate, not enough takers.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Ian Sorry to see that. but I am in the process of kicking off another North V South RR shootout hopefully at the Power Station again in October, no fixed dates as yet but hopefully enough notice for people to come.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Its quite a trek for me, goodluck though.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

It will be worth the drive here is the link to the 2011 event viewtopic.php?f=3&t=228159


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

was a cracking event kevin and as agreed in pm i will do the BBQ again but at £5 a head all in. will do it outside this time so i can crank her up and cook lol


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

ian222 said:


> Its quite a trek for me, goodluck though.


Power station
Northway Trading Estate
Northway Lane
Tewkesbury
Gloucestershire
GL20 8JH

Works out about 130 from London & Manchester so it's prity central. And the premier inn was a good place to stay the night before.


----------



## PKAL (May 15, 2012)

Can I register my interest for the next booking, if at AMD

thanks,


----------



## Sianb (May 15, 2012)

Id be interested in taking part on the next one..

Have you thought about asking R32 club to come along.. Might help out with numbers too??


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

No i didnt think of asking any other club, might be an idea though. Do you know the r32 club then?


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

I am ask the Audi sport net guys for interest. If you want me to if you wanna do another one

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sianb (May 15, 2012)

My fella is part of the R32 club.. he was the one who suggested it.. I can get him to ask for us?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Well if he wants to organise it i will come along, or Rich you organise it??


----------



## Sianb (May 15, 2012)

Well if u let me know what date your looking at we'll get a post put up on the R32 site. They haven't got any rolling road days planned yet.


----------

